# Snapper Escabeche



## ironchef (Mar 18, 2006)

Seeing as there was no recipe for this on here, I decided to post mine. Really refreshing, especially on hot days. Can be served as a starter, main course, or with other dishes tapas style. If you can't find snapper, any flaky, mild tasting white fish will work. I prefer to use Opakapaka (pink or crimson snapper) or Kalikali (yellowtail snapper). If you don't have or don't want to make the roasted bell peppers, substitute various types of vine ripened tomato instead. Heirloom tomatoes would be even better.

*Escabeche of Opakapaka (Pink Snapper)*

*Yield: 4-6 servings*

*Ingredients*:

*For the fish:*
2 lbs. Opakapaka or other snapper (4-6 pieces)
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 c. All-Purpose Flour
2 tsp. Spanish Paprika
1 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1/2 c. Dry White wine
1 med. Red Onion, finely diced
3-4 Fresh Garlic Cloved, minced
2 Bay Leaves
1 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme, minced
Kosher Salt to taste

*For the Escabeche*:
1 c. Sherry Vinegar
1/4 c. Red Wine Vinegar
1/2 c. Spanish Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
2 tsp. Anchovy Paste
2 tsp. Dijon Mustard
4 Tbsp. Capers, rinsed throroughly and dried
1/2 c. Spanish Olives
1 large (or equiv.) Vine Ripened Tomato, seeds removed and finely diced
1/2 c. Roasted Red Bell Peppers, diced
1/2 c. Roasted Yellow Bell Peppers, diced
2 Serrano or Jalapeno Chiles, seeds and veins removed, and finely diced
2 Tbsp. Italian Parsley, minced
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

*The fish:*
In a shallow dish (a pie tin works well), combine the flour, paprika, and cayenne and mix well. Lightly coat the fish on both sides while shaking off any excess flour, and season lightly with salt. In a large saute pan, heat the oil until lightly smoking. Add the fish, and saute until golden brown and just barely cooked though, about 3 minutes per side. If the fish is a tad underdone that's fine. Remove the fish from the pan, place on paper towels, and reserve. Add the onion to the pan and cook until tranlucent, about 2-3 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for about 1 minute. Deglaze with the white wine, add the bay leaf, and reduce wine by half. Remove pan from heat, add the thyme, and pour liquid into another container to cool and let the thyme steep. Reserve until lukewarm or room temp.

*The escabeche*:

In a mixing bowl, combine the first 6 ingredients for the escabeche, along with the reduced wine/onion mixture and whisk together until it is blended. Combine the other ingredients and fold together. Season to taste with salt if needed. In a shallow dish or container (it should be able to hold the fish in one layer), place the fish down flat. Pour the marinade over the fish, and let the fish marinate for one hour either at room temp. or in the fridge, depending on the temperature that you wish to serve it at (the hotter the day, the colder I'll serve the fish).


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2006)

That's a very interesting recipe, IC. I'd be kinda scared to try it...how about you fix it for me?


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 18, 2006)

Ironchef- I am definitely going to try this this week- thank you so much for posting the recipe!!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## ironchef (Mar 19, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> That's a very interesting recipe, IC. I'd be kinda scared to try it...how about you fix it for me?


 
If I'm still in LA, come down to wherever I'm working at and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 19, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Ironchef- I am definitely going to try this this week- thank you so much for posting the recipe!!!!Love and energy, Vicki


 
No problem, let me know how it turns out. I appreciate any and all feedback. I try to adapt my restaurant recipes for home use so I'm always hoping it works because 5 people can make the same recipe and it can come out 5 different ways.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2006)

Escabeche is a favorite IC - thanks for posting this.  There's a little Jamaican restaurant a few blocks away - this looks the same as their Escavetch - but I think there's is VERY simply prepared - but still good.  ...or maybe they are different - I will have to check on that.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 21, 2006)

Recipe got a little edit. I made a mistake with the flour, paprika, and thyme conversion.


----------

